# generarle codigo bcd a 7445



## jamesoro (Abr 20, 2007)

hola, tal ves ya hicieron la pregunta de otra forma pero si me pueden explicar como generarle al ci 7445 el codigo bcd  , yo creo que con otro integrado pero he buscado y no encuentro con cual, la idea seria que a un pulso generado puede ser con el 555 el codigo bcd fuera de 1 a 9.


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 20, 2007)

Lo que necesitas es un 74192, aqui te dejo una dirección donde encontrarás un archivo .pdf que contiene las características de este integrado, está en inglés:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=74192

P.D.: Intenté subir el archivo pero sobrepasa el límite de capacidad permitido por el foro.


----------



## Aby (Dic 5, 2008)

El circuito 7445 necesita un codigo BCD, este se genera a traves de un 7493 o7490 el cual para que genere este codigo tienes que meterle pulsos a su entrada, y para hacer esto puedes meterle a la entrada los pulsos que genera un 555. 

Espero y te sirva de algo


----------

